# Sparschwein AG



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

Hab heute ein Brief von einer St****,Me***** vom Ugv Inkasso bekommen.Ich soll dieser Sparschwein Ag 93 Euro schulden.Ich hab von dieser Sparschwein Ag noch nie was gehört.Ich soll mich angeblich am 12.4.2006 angemeldet haben und SMS verschickt haben.Hab ich aber nicht.Kennt das jemand???


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sparschwein AG*

War hier schon mal Thema IIRC.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sparschwein AG*

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Sparschwein AG*

Die Sparschwein AG selbst gibt es schon länger nicht mehr. Die war mal in Regensburg und hatte Angebote wie:


messagemonster.de
wunschlotto.de
musicmonster.fm
neue-lebensweise.de
und war die Schwester von der Regensburger Awanda Media GmbH. Das Paket ist nun an die Münchener Demekon Entertainment AG übergegangen und um die Zahlungsausfälle steuerlich in Abzug bringen zu können, schaltete man die Inkassokanzlei ein. Das Ganze hat offensichtlich lediglich diesen buchhaltärischen Hintergrund, so dass man getrost annehmen kann, dass jeglicher Schriftverkehr auch ignoriert werden könnte.


----------

